# Cebloplast questions



## Haynie (May 22, 2014)

I have been searching the threads but can't find the thread.  Some time ago there was a thread kind of outlining what a person should do to successfully work with cebloplast for the first time.  Advice on drilling turning and finishing.

I can't find it.

Since this material is not cheap and I have never worked with it, can someone please give me some pointers?


----------



## Bruce markwardt (May 22, 2014)

Cebloplast has a low melting point.  Drill slow and clear the drill bit ridiculously often.  I also spray the bit and hole with water every time I clear the bit.  Wet sanding helps keep it cool.  Other than that, I don't think it's much different than any other plastic material.  If you are doing kit less, I think it threads nicely.  Again, just don't push it.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 22, 2014)

Got lucky on my first one...water bottle to cool bit and blank. I never drill ceblo faster than 150 RPM, 1/4" and spray. I found it easier to turn with a carbide and finish with a shear cut using a long sweep bowl gouge. JMHO...but wet sanding with the emphasis on wet, is the only way to go.


----------



## Curly (May 22, 2014)

Basically same as above except used a bowl gouge and used cooking spray or cooking oil for lubrication. Sanded to 600 then 0000 steel wool and on to the Beall buffing wheels.


----------



## Timebandit (May 22, 2014)

Hey Mark, low speed is recommended, but not necessary for drilling. Just have a sharp bit, dont drill more than 1/4", pull out, spray with water/whatever lubricant you want, on the bit and in the hole, and reach up and touch the bit....if its hot in any way, wait until it cools. You should always be able to touch the bit after spraying water and actually hold your fingers on it without any pain. If you cant hold your fingers on it without pulling away, then its to hot. You have to drill pretty deep, so do this every time you retract the bit. To finish, I do 600, wet sand with Micro mesh pads, then buffing wheels.


----------



## mark james (May 22, 2014)

Very good luck!


----------



## mark james (May 22, 2014)

Timebandit said:


> Hey Mark, low speed is recommended, but not necessary for drilling. Just have a sharp bit, dont drill more than 1/4", pull out, spray with water/whatever lubricant you want, on the bit and in the hole, and reach up and touch the bit....if its hot in any way, wait until it cools. You should always be able to touch the bit after spraying water and actually hold your fingers on it without any pain. If you cant hold your fingers on it without pulling away, then its to hot. You have to drill pretty deep, so do this every time you retract the bit. To finish, I do 600, wet sand with Micro mesh pads, then buffing wheels.



Welcome back!  You're comments are appreciated!


----------



## duncsuss (May 22, 2014)

Curly said:


> ... then 0000 steel wool and on to the Beall buffing wheels.





Timebandit said:


> ... I do 600, wet sand with Micro mesh pads, then buffing wheels.



About what speed do you run your buffing wheels?

Thanks!


----------



## Timebandit (May 22, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > ... then 0000 steel wool and on to the Beall buffing wheels.
> ...



 I have no clue. I use a harbor freight grinder with buffing wheels on it. Im sure its in the 1000-1700 range.


----------



## Curly (May 22, 2014)

About 1000 rpm give or take. Readout is busted on the lathe.  Take your time and let the compound do the work.


----------



## bruce119 (May 23, 2014)

Timebandit said:


> Hey Mark, low speed is recommended, but not necessary for drilling. Just have a sharp bit, dont drill more than 1/4", pull out, spray with water/whatever lubricant you want, on the bit and in the hole, and reach up and touch the bit....if its hot in any way, wait until it cools. You should always be able to touch the bit after spraying water and actually hold your fingers on it without any pain. If you cant hold your fingers on it without pulling away, then its to hot. You have to drill pretty deep, so do this every time you retract the bit. To finish, I do 600, wet sand with Micro mesh pads, then buffing wheels.



I agree I didn't go at the slowest speed. But defiantly a little at a time cooling the bit each time...A good tip if the bit is warm keep a wet cloth near by and wrap the bit with it. The wet cloth will suck the heat out of your bit quick....


.


----------



## Timebandit (May 23, 2014)

mark james said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mark, low speed is recommended, but not necessary for drilling. Just have a sharp bit, dont drill more than 1/4", pull out, spray with water/whatever lubricant you want, on the bit and in the hole, and reach up and touch the bit....if its hot in any way, wait until it cools. You should always be able to touch the bit after spraying water and actually hold your fingers on it without any pain. If you cant hold your fingers on it without pulling away, then its to hot. You have to drill pretty deep, so do this every time you retract the bit. To finish, I do 600, wet sand with Micro mesh pads, then buffing wheels.
> ...



Thanks Mark, good to be back. Hope to contribute more!


----------



## 1080Wayne (May 23, 2014)

bruce119 said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mark, low speed is recommended, but not necessary for drilling. Just have a sharp bit, dont drill more than 1/4", pull out, spray with water/whatever lubricant you want, on the bit and in the hole, and reach up and touch the bit....if its hot in any way, wait until it cools. You should always be able to touch the bit after spraying water and actually hold your fingers on it without any pain. If you cant hold your fingers on it without pulling away, then its to hot. You have to drill pretty deep, so do this every time you retract the bit. To finish, I do 600, wet sand with Micro mesh pads, then buffing wheels.
> ...



I find it easiest to just squirt water into the hole to fill it up after retracting the bit each time . That way the bit doesn`t get very warm as long as drilling increments are restricted to 1/8 to 1/4 in


----------



## keithbyrd (May 23, 2014)

I set the speed for buffing ( Beall System) to 1700-1800


----------



## avbill (May 23, 2014)

my lathe's slowest rpm is 430.  Is that slow enough?


----------

